# i got F*in snails now..



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i bought two anacharis plants from petsmart, kept them in my 30g for a little while. took them out and threw them out about a week ago. today, i realized that i now have snails in my tank.. how incredibly gay.. there must be at least 6-7 that i can see right now. one of them is big, the others look like they just hatched. is there some kind of liquid i coudl use that kills snails that won't harm my fish? i pulled a few out and threw them into my puffer tank to see if my puffs would eat it.. i've never given them a snail before.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah snails are a pain.. the guy i got my 100 gal from had snails in tehre but weird enough my feeder goldfish ate most of em and the rest iw as able to take out with the net good luck on killin those bastards


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

cons love the snails.. try getting one.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

just leave the snails in there
theyll help keep uneating food out of the rocks and so forth and besides that after most of the food is gone thier population will go down


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i got snails but i dont know how i aint got any real plants in my tank there all plastic does anyone know how u get snails without and "real" plants??


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i heard if you have snails in your tank then that means you have a healthy aquarium


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i've been pulling them out and feeding them to my puffers, but still... they will reproduce like crazy and my tank will be infested.. i have bought Had-A-Snail medicine and may use it.. i don't like using medicine and this will be a last resort.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

YOu could do what SC did and melt the little bastards?


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

You can put in a piece of cucumber and they'll eat on it and pull it out with them on it.

Add some salt.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

not a bad idea piranhaperson.. i'll give that a try, i still haven't added the copper, i'm scared to


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

That's the same thing SC said. Add copper PIranha's can croak. He took His PIranha's out and then filled the tank with salt water and PH booster. He fryed the little bastards alive. THen water changed a few times till hydrometer matched tap water and ph was balanced. HE said it killed em good.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i had a snail problem not too long ago... my aquarium was infested with at least 50 snails....

wat i did was i took the fish out.... then put in MASS amounts of salt to kill the snails... i let the water sit for a couple days... and after a few days, all the snails were dead and i jus thoroughly washed the aquarium, gravel, etc.....

now its a couple weeks later and my fish are happy as ever

try it


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

A tank I had a long time ago had a problem with snails mysteriously appearing and going at it like rabbits. I found that if you drop two or three of those Vaction Feeder pyramids or whatever they look like at your store the snails will gather on it. Your lfs or your walmart will have them the 3-day or 7 day will do. Get the cheapest crap you can and just drop em in. The snails all gather up on it and just scoop em out. Problem is the eggs they lay will remain. I can' tell you how to get rid of them.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

my friends had snails that ruin the filters, there is some medicine for alge that says to take all snails and invertabres out or they will die, try pickin up some of that stuff


----------

